# Config bi-écran DVI+VGA



## Combo (8 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir!

 Je suis l'heureux nouveau possesseur d'un G5 bi-pro 2Ghz livré avec la carte geForce FX 5200. J'attends ma carte ATI XT 256mo qui arrive la semaine prochaine.

 En attendant je cherche à monter mes 2 écrans sur ma configuration actuelle mais l'adapteur fourni avec le G5 ne me le permet pas apparemment. Le premier est le cinema display 23 pouces d'Apple connexion DVI, le second un écran est un Iiyama 19 pouces VGA.

 Quelqu'un connaitrait-il la soluce ou le type d'adapteur à appliquer pour monter un écran DVI et VGA sur la même carte?

 Merci!


----------



## Joachim du Balay (9 Janvier 2005)

il y a normalement un adaptateur DVi>VGA fourni avec le Mac, mais si tu utilises déjà la sortie DVI pour l'écran Apple, évidemment, cet adaptateur ne va pas sur l'autre sortie ADC (?) de la carte

mais il me semble que les dernières cartes (donc ta prochaine XT ) n'ont plus d' ADC, mais 2 VGI ? (à vérifier sur le site Apple, peut-être...)


_éh non: Carte graphique


NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra avec 64 Mo de SDRAM DDR, ports DVI et ADC
ATI Radeon 9600 XT avec 128 Mo de SDRAM DDR, ports DVI et ADC
ATI Radeon 9800 XT avec 256 Mo de SDRAM DDR, ports DVI et ADC
NVIDIA GeForce FX 6800 Ultra DDL avec 256 Mo de SDRAM GDDR3, deux ports DVI à double liaison (occupe le connecteur AGP et le connecteur PCI adjacent)
NVIDIA GeForce FX 6800 GT DDL avec 256 Mo de SDRAM GDDR3, deux ports DVI à double liaison (occupe le connecteur AGP et le connecteur PCI adjacent)Carte graphique

il te faudra un adaptateur ADC>DVI (cher...), ou plutôt ADC>VGA (si ça existe ? )_


----------



## Combo (9 Janvier 2005)

C'est bien ce que je craignais...

 Il coûte 39¤ sur le site d'Apple. C'est pas énorme mais c'est encore ça de moin dans ma poche... 

 Si quelqu'un en a 1 en double ou est chaud pour m'en fournir à moitié prix, je suis preneur...

 Merci!


----------



## jeanba3000 (9 Janvier 2005)

un poil moins cher chez Macway (c'est ce que j'ai pris).


----------

